# First try at epoxy



## Deanoside (Oct 12, 2017)

First try with a small piece of walnut.
One more coat to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks interesting. Are you doing an epoxy finish or is the blue the epoxy? 

And what is that step stool? Looking thing in back?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 13, 2017)

Ripjack13 The blue is clear epoxy that I added blue paint too.It turned out pretty nice it is semi transparent I then put a Clear coat on top.I have to do one more coat after a light sand .
As for the stool in the background it is a little project me and my daughter made for her to get up to the work bench height and give me a hand with my projects

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 13, 2017)

I still have to turn a couple of braces across the back of the stool Then put a finish on it

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2017)

I love it when the little ones get involved

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Deanoside (Oct 13, 2017)

Yes sir nothing better than doing something I love with the kiddos 
And sparking the interest of something that not to many people do any more

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2017)

Cool project Dean! What's the story on the legs?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Dec 8, 2017)

Just a old plant stand I pulled the old Piece of stained plywood off And painted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

